# pdf reader for k800i?



## adithya_s (Sep 22, 2007)

hi guys if there is any pdf reader for k800i please let me know..


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 22, 2007)

No PDF reader based on Java Mobile till date. 

But Java based .DOC file editors are available on the net. You can convert .PDF to .DOC and then read and edit it with tht on ur K800


----------



## max_demon (Sep 22, 2007)

yes there was a pdf reader for my k750 , but my demo version expired
we need to register to get full service

Here is the Demo : *rapidshare.com/files/57498144/Mobile_PDF.rar

It is For k750 it is in JAR format 176x220 requirs MIDP 2.0


----------



## Pathik (Sep 22, 2007)

u can convert pdf to jar files and use them in cell... Google for the converter


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 22, 2007)

jus search this forum i've posted the software somewhere.


----------



## unni (Oct 1, 2007)

In case you haven't found any, here is a link: *zesium.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=32

I downloaded the trial version and tried to open a few pdfs, but it failed to open. If you found any others, please post here.


----------

